
Playing battleships over BGP (2018) - adulau
https://blog.benjojo.co.uk/post/bgp-battleships
======
jolmg
Reminds me of the BGP nyancat[1]. Does anyone have another creative (ab)use of
a network protocol?

[https://stat.ripe.net/widget/routing-
history?pk_vid=09869001...](https://stat.ripe.net/widget/routing-
history?pk_vid=09869001725611011572892632274cf0#w.resource=as15562&w.starttime=2017-01-15T00%3A00%3A00&w.endtime=2017-06-23T00%3A00%3A00&show=Maxmized)

------
DragonCot
Hmmm. I think we're in a timewarp.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17117896](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17117896)

------
dang
Url changed from [https://github.com/benjojo/bgp-
battleships](https://github.com/benjojo/bgp-battleships), which points to
this.

